
Racket for Everyone (Else) [pdf] - detaro
https://dustycloud.org/misc/racket-for-everyone-else.pdf
======
detaro
found a year (2018) and recording now:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv0lLciMI24&t=4210s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv0lLciMI24&t=4210s)

